# Cannot open some picture files on CD



## Macie (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi guys ~ 
The title says it all, so thought I'd give a call for help in this area. I have a cd of "very important and very old" family photos saved to cd, and no back up. They were scanned onto CD as jpeg and tif files in 2001. There are 27 files that are fine. The remaining files cannot be opened or previewed, but still show the file size under properties. Error message: "Loading one or more of the plug-in files has failed. The plug-in files might either be corrupt or invalid." I have tried various photo recovery trial programs available through download: O&O Disk Recovery, Bad Copy Pro, Digital Photo Recovery. All were unsuccessful, except that one recovered 2. I have contacted professional data recovery services in the area, but fees start at $150 per hour without knowing if that will work. I just cannot afford those fees. Thank you for your time!

P.S. I can attach a few of the files if that would help, but not sure if I should. This is my first posting.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Macie, welcome to TSF

Can you attach to your next reply one of the recovered jpg files and one of the files that can't be opened so we can compare them.

Do you remember which program you used to scan the files to CD? And which program are you using now to view the images?

If you feel like trying another data recovery program, the freeware *PC Inspector* should work better than the trial versions you've already used.


----------



## Macie (Aug 5, 2007)

I used my HP Precision Scan LTX software, saved the files to hard drive, and then burned to CD. I just realized that no additional photos were recovered using the software like I thought. I have attached one of the "good" files, and I am not able to attach one of the "bad" files at the moment. Getting Internet Explorer error when I try. Thanks!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the CD for scratches. If they're not too deep you could try a CD repair kit which is a paste that you rub over the surface of the disc.

Can the CD be read on any other computers?

Any luck with PC Inspector File Recovery?

I was hoping to compare a faulty file with a working one to see if there is any difference in the JPG file properties which might give a clue to the "plug-in" error.

Do the faulty files have JPG/TIF file extensions or just the filenames? You may need to disable Tools > Folder Options > View tab > "Hide extensions for known filetypes" in Windows Explorer to check this.


----------



## Macie (Aug 5, 2007)

There does appear to be minor scratches, so I will try the repair you suggested. I will give the PC Inspector a try. I do have the same problem in other computers, and faulty files do have file extensions.


----------



## Macie (Aug 5, 2007)

I tried both PC Inspector File Recovery and Smart Recovery, and neither was able to open any of the faulty files. Smart Recovery gave a message that the disc was too damaged for it's fast mode, so it used the intensive mode.


----------

